# The big green Jeep (non-GSD)



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Since it's a green Jeep, we dressed it up to look like a military Jeep to make it a little more unique from all the other Jeeps we see on the road around here. I had a local friend make the graphics for me (cost less than $30 for everything), but have yet to get my custom spare tire cover done. (I have to vector the graphic I want for it first...)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

haha thats neat!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

NICE!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

NICE lookin !








Green.............one of my favorite colors !

Yeah, I have GSD decals on the rear window of our Jeep & added a magnet I found at the pet expo that says, K-9 unit, my heart has hit the floor a few times as our local k-9 unit has got behind me at times & fear they might say something about my magnet. It's doesn't say POLICE k-9 unit & this is what I was going to say IF they stop me & say something.

Well.............the GSD front license plate is a no, no here in OH, but has been on for about a yr now & not taking it off.









I like to have a custom lookin vehicle........


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks great Chris. 

But it's awfully... clean.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice! these pics could be in a magazine!

so clear..what kind of camera do you use again?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Love it! My daughters give me such a hard time about putting gsd stuff on the Jeep. The suburban is the dog mobile and is marked up but the girls say for me to leave the jeep alone. I really want to get the magnets for the doors ect so I can pull them off when not wanted. I think that would be a happy compromise.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Chris, 

I had an 04 Rubicon, and I remember this Jeep (not sure if you were aware that it existed), maybe you can find one.

http://www.jeepin.com/news/willys/index.asp

There was one for sale when I bought mine, however I am not an Army guy









There is also a star on the Jeep (by one of the rear wheels), you just can't see it in any of the pics.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Very COOL!!!!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> I had an 04 Rubicon, and I remember this Jeep (not sure if you were aware that it existed), maybe you can find one.
> http://www.jeepin.com/news/willys/index.asp
> 
> There was one for sale when I bought mine, however I am not an Army guy


EWWWWW! I would never buy that! It's one thing to dress one up for fun to look like an old-fashioned Army Jeep, it's a whole 'nother thing to build a pretend-Willys with cute little camo seat covers. If it says Willys, it better look like this -












> Quote:
> so clear..what kind of camera do you use again?


Nikon D40.


----------

